# External HDD questions



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

1. If I add an external eSata HDD ....will it combine with the internal drive or replace it?

2. Are there any differences between the Series 3 unit and the HD Tivo unit as far as using external drives is concerned?

Thank you.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

1 Combines with it. If you remove the external drive you will loose most of the recordings that were made after adding the drive.

2 Yes the Series3 has/had a boot key code that allows you to add an unformatted drive.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> 1 Combines with it. If you remove the external drive you will loose most of the recordings that were made after adding the drive.
> 
> 2 Yes the Series3 has/had a boot key code that allows you to add an
> unformatted drive.


By saying "unformatted" am I correct in assuming that you are referring to drives other than the ones that i understand are recognized by Tivo? If so, this is germain to my question as I would like to assemble my own external HDD. Can you (or anyone else listening) elaborate on this boot key code and/or point me to a discussion of it?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Here is the long thread on it.  Official eSATA Drive Expansion in 9.2: FAQ + Discussion

I should of called it a "kickstart code" It allowed you to attach a non TiVo external drive without opening the case the code was disabled and replaced by the add drive menu option. The code only worked with the Series3 TiVo and not the TiVoHD. and correct it really has nothing to do with what you asked.


----------



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

HomeUser said:


> Here is the long thread on it.  Official eSATA Drive Expansion in 9.2: FAQ + Discussion
> 
> I should of called it a "kickstart code" It allowed you to attach a non TiVo external drive without opening the case the code was disabled and replaced by the add drive menu option. The code only worked with the Series3 TiVo and not the TiVoHD. and correct it really has nothing to do with what you asked.


When did i say that it has nothing to do with what i asked? I said it was germain to what i wanted to know. Thank you for the info and the link. Now, just to make sure i have it right....the TivoHD needs a software hack to use anexternal drive and the S3 has an "add drive" menu option. Is that right?
Does th9is hack work, is it easy to use?
Thanks again


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They both have the add-drive thing. It is just the TiVoHD only works with the officially supported MyDVR drive, the Series 3 can use some 3rd party drives. 
See the eSATA thread in the Series 3 forum for more info.


----------

